# Schedule for week of 4th to 10th, did it get released?



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Has everyone's scheduled been released for this up coming week?
I still show grey dot's and have refreshed and logged out and back in. Seems not released yet.
Usually get's done on Friday afternoon.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm still showing nothing but gray dots as well. But I've heard from others that it may be a glitch. Some have been scheduled and have a mix of gray and orange.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I figured something was up so just wanted to confirm.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah. I don't know what's up lately... 1st our paychecks, now this. Strange.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Here are the answers from support to my detailed question about this.
*1)*
Hello,

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

The schedule for a given week is released on Friday afternoon of the previous week. Each week's schedule begins on Sunday and ends on Saturday.

Thank you,
The Amazon Flex Team
*
My reply:*
I am aware of when the schedule is supposed to be released. It is Sat afternoon and the schedule has not updated for this coming week in my calendar. The 'dots' are still grey.

*2)* Hello,

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

If you see a grey dot on a day in the calendar, it means you've indicated your availability for that day. If the dot is orange, it means you have been confirmed for a delivery block on that day.

Every Friday at noon, our automated system randomly assigns a limited number of delivery blocks for the next Sunday through Saturday. If you were not assigned any delivery blocks, the grey dots for the upcoming week will disappear.

If you are confirmed for delivery blocks for the week ahead, you will see orange dots in the calendar in your app. You can tap a dot to see what times you are scheduled to make deliveries.

If you aren't able to make a delivery block or will be late, please forfeit it in the app. If you are late to a block, you will not be able to make any of your confirmed deliveries. If you anticipate that you will be late or unavailable for a confirmed delivery block, forfeit it in the app at least 45 minutes before the block start time. Unless you forfeit your confirmed block in the app 45 minutes before the start of the block, it will be considered as a missed delivery block. If you are no longer available to make deliveries during a certain time, please update your availability in the Amazon Flex app.

Thank you,
The Amazon Flex Team
*My reply:*
Please read carefully and ESCALATE.
It is now SATURDAY AFTERNOON and my grey dots have NEITHER DISAPPEARED NOR TURNED ORANGE.
I have done this for 4 months and I am well aware of how it is SUPPOSED to work. I need to know if I am scheduled or not.

We'll see if there is a coherent, non-robot answer forthcoming.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Here are the answers from support to my detailed question about this.
> *1)*
> Hello,
> 
> ...


 Good freakin' lord! I'm beginning to think that english is a second language with the email support people!
It does get a bit frustrating trying to get a real, written response to a question.

I've been trying to get a strait answer from them on upcoming locations of which I've heard of 2 in south florida. Wrote a few times, each time I get the canned "if you haven't accepted blocks or done blocks at your current location" blah blah, blah, blah blah blah!!!! 
I could damn near recite that email word for word!


----------

